# Mad River Shocking



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

400 fish to get 2 at 23”s.

Curious if anyone has ever ate one of these trout and crunched on a tag?

Pretty disappointing article considering the data they were able to gather. I would like to know the average size and break down of the stats on all 400 fish.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...angler/post/fisheries-surveying-the-mad-river


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

that's funny


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

1catdaddy1 said:


> that's funny


No one eats trout these days?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> No one eats trout these days?


I've never eaten one from the mad but I'm not that big on trout on the table, I'd rather have saugeye or White bass but I know a couple guys who have and they had no issues.
I would like to know the average size of those fish that were shocked.
Good Luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I wonder how much red tape would be involved in requesting the data. Should be able to, as its public information right? I'm almost curious enough to find out.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Probably no red tape. I know in the past forum members have requested similar reports and they were shared with glee. They are probably pretty happy someone is actually reading what they put a lot of time and effort into.

Please share if you do get a copy.
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

